# Crawfish and clean eating?



## Texan69 (Mar 21, 2019)

What are yalls thoughts of crawfish and how clean they are.
they seem to be low in fats and carbs. I’m sure high in sodium because of how they are cooked. Just got curious cause it’s crswfish season and I eat a lot of it 
being down here in Texas. Curious to see what y’all think.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> What are yalls thoughts of crawfish and how clean they are.
> they seem to be low in fats and carbs. I’m sure high in sodium because of how they are cooked. Just got curious cause it’s crswfish season and I eat a lot of it
> being down here in Texas. Curious to see what y’all think.



Love me some Crawfish!! Especially a low country boil!!! Who Dat!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 21, 2019)

Sounds absolutely disgusting lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2019)

There is no standard definition for "eating clean." If you enjoy them, eat them.


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 21, 2019)

All I know is the shits good... I'm so damn close to the Louisiana border.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 21, 2019)

It's got quite a bit of cholesterol in it but like anything else, iifym.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 21, 2019)

love 'em!


----------



## bigdog (Mar 21, 2019)

I eat tons of them yearly. High sodium but they are damn good! cant live in new orleans and be worried about sodium from a good seafood boil!


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 21, 2019)

The hard part is staying away from the beer for me especially if I’m Arnold a crawfish boil I will kill some beers and get blitzed. Then my bumhole leaks the next day


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 21, 2019)

Dietary cholesterol is of no importance.  They are basically pure protein and high in Omega 3s.  Eat away!  I love the bastards!


----------



## snake (Mar 21, 2019)

Don't eat things that come out of the water. They are no good for you. (Snake-science)


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 21, 2019)

snake said:


> Don't eat things that come out of the water. They are no good for you. (Snake-science)



That's what the apaches thought.  You just pass that plate my way Cochise.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 21, 2019)

Did it come out of a cellophane wrapped box? No? It's clean eating then.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 21, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Did it come out of a cellophane wrapped box? No? It's clean eating then.




The ones from vietnam do


----------



## ccpro (Mar 21, 2019)

I liked them as a kid dragging a net into the weeds, but now they seem to taste like mud just like a catfish!


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2019)

I love crawfish. Had the best crawfish down in Louisiana. Everyone does catfish frys up here in Iowa since we are on the Mississippi. Have to let the catfish sit in your bath tub to clean them up a little bit. Otherwise taste like mud.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 22, 2019)

I live in South Louisiana and I only eat them once per year.  Aside from cholesterol and sodium, as long as they are boiled, it is better for you than crawfish etouffee with a ton of rice.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 22, 2019)

Have a few around here, we have identified 4 species of them, but they aren't hugely abundant. I don't ever pass up an opportunity to eat the little bastards when presented.


----------



## Maijah (Mar 22, 2019)

I love them, dont get to eat them very often but when I do I don't pass it up


----------



## bigdog (Mar 22, 2019)

if you don't salt purge them before boiling, they will taste like mud... they are called mudbugs for a reason lol


----------



## bigdog (Mar 22, 2019)

oh yea, I forgot to add this is about 4 miles from my Shreveport Louisiana store so guess what location im working at today??
https://shreveportevent.com/events/crawfest/


----------



## automatondan (Mar 22, 2019)

bigdog said:


> if you don't salt purge them before boiling, they will taste like mud... they are called mudbugs for a reason lol



One time, I was with my father in law and we went crazy at a boil, and I ended up getting the iodine spins after about 4.5 full plates... Not fun. But would I do it again, yup.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 22, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I love crawfish. Had the best crawfish down in Louisiana. Everyone does catfish frys up here in Iowa since we are on the Mississippi. Have to let the catfish sit in your bath tub to clean them up a little bit. Otherwise taste like mud.



My aunt in KY used to cook some badass catfish...LOVED it!! Miss that shit!


----------



## Elivo (Mar 22, 2019)

Never had them but cant see the problem with them either, figure its close to eating shrimp???? Maybe


Snake we have got to get you eating some seafood bro, youre missing out


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 22, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> My aunt in KY used to cook some badass catfish...LOVED it!! Miss that shit!


I have freezers full of catfish.last year I caught a 30lb and 25lb cat off some special stink bait my family makes. We have fish frys every couple weeks it just turns into a big party. Nothing like a Pabst blue ribbon and a fish fry.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 22, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I have freezers full of catfish.last year I caught a 30lb and 25lb cat off some special stink bait my family makes. We have fish frys every couple weeks it just turns into a big party. Nothing like a Pabst blue ribbon and a fish fry.



Fuuuuck yea...family fish gathering with homemade old school ice cream! Life is goooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 22, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Fuuuuck yea...family fish gathering with homemade old school ice cream! Life is goooooooooooooooooooooood


Ugb should have a big fish fry and lift meet. That would be a great time. I think pob said lift meet and fish fry at his place!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 22, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> Ugb should have a big fish fry and lift meet. That would be a great time. I think pob said lift meet and fish fry at his place!



I’m game..let’s do it!!!! Lol


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> Ugb should have a big fish fry and lift meet. That would be a great time. I think pob said lift meet and fish fry at his place!



I like your heart, but we all know this would just turn into a giant shart-fest...


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 23, 2019)

automatondan said:


> I like your heart, but we all know this would just turn into a giant shart-fest...



Maybe if we all got drunk..we’d have an orgy


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 23, 2019)

the gfs from Louisiana & she does the crawfish etouffee jackpot


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Maybe if we all got drunk..we’d have an orgy



Shart-fest plus orgy = no bueno

Plus it would be a sausage fest (hence shart-fest).


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 23, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Shart-fest plus orgy = no bueno
> 
> Plus it would be a sausage fest (hence shart-fest).




Party pooper!!!!!!!!!! Lmao


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Party pooper!!!!!!!!!! Lmao



We would all literally be "party poopers."


----------



## BlueStreak (Apr 19, 2019)

A 3-ounce serving of cooked crawfish contains 70 calories and 14 grams of protein along with trace amounts of fat and carbohydrates. It also contains 115 milligrams of cholesterol, which is 40 percent of the recommended daily limit of 300 milligrams for cholesterol for healthy people.


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2019)

Think I watched a vid what someone posted the other day that said your body naturally produces 1000mg cholesterol. Anything you eat the body just doesn’t bother producing. I have no idea if this is true or not this was just a small part of the vid I watched. Hope someone with some no how can rubbish or confirm this claim



BlueStreak said:


> A 3-ounce serving of cooked crawfish contains 70 calories and 14 grams of protein along with trace amounts of fat and carbohydrates. It also contains 115 milligrams of cholesterol, which is 40 percent of the recommended daily limit of 300 milligrams for cholesterol for healthy people.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 19, 2019)

Trump said:


> Think I watched a vid what someone posted the other day that said your body naturally produces 1000mg cholesterol. Anything you eat the body just doesn’t bother producing. I have no idea if this is true or not this was just a small part of the vid I watched. Hope someone with some no how can rubbish or confirm this claim



Dietary cholesterol is of zero importance to the vast majority of humans.  And as they are finding out now, serum cholesterol levels may be equally useless as predicters of cardio disease.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Dietary cholesterol is of zero importance to the vast majority of humans.  And as they are finding out now, serum cholesterol levels may be equally useless as predicters of cardio disease.



Yup.
Approx 50% of all heart attacks have good lipid numbers.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 19, 2019)

Also, what causes plaque buildup in our arteries......when we eat processed food and put shit into out bodies there is a natural reaction for the body to fight this off which is an inflammatory response. 
This damages the endothelial lining which causes the liver to produce more cholesterol because that is what coats the damaged areas, almost like a bandage. This build up and causes narrowing of the arteries.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Dietary cholesterol is of zero importance to the vast majority of humans.  And as they are finding out now, serum cholesterol levels may be equally useless as predicters of cardio disease.



My doc told me don’t worry about dietary cholesterol just watch saturated and trans fat intake. He told me to keep it under 10g saturated fat per day, a bit hard when you eat 3,000+ calories, I do keep it pretty low most days.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Awwww, Cholesterol...The Mother of all Hormones!!


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 26, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> My doc told me don’t worry about dietary cholesterol just watch saturated and trans fat intake. He told me to keep it under 10g saturated fat per day, a bit hard when you eat 3,000+ calories, I do keep it pretty low most days.




I believe even the AMA has removed saturated fat guidelines for most people.


----------

